# Spider Bites



## Hillary (Aug 12, 2009)

My little girl Chloe got a spider bit about a week and a half ago. We knew it was a spider bite because that is what the vet said. She has been getting better slowly but it is very itchy and painful. We where told to give her benadryl which we have been. Today after she took it she became very agitated. This is very unusual for her because she is always happy never snippy or agitated. I am just wondering if anyone knows or has experience with this?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have given benadryl to a pet before and it made her sleep. However, I can't take it anymore because it now makes me very agitated and nervous. Probably the same thing is going on with your dog. I would probably use a topical oinment for the itching. I have done this also and yes, the dog may lick it; but it never caused any problems. The vet can give you something that you can be sure is not toxic is licked. What kind os spider bite was it? A brown recluse bite is very painful and serious, the black widow is also a bad bite. That is all we have in TN to worry about. Any other spider bite would not be anything to worry about no more than a mosquito bite. Course in other parts of the country there are other venomous spiders that I have no knowledge of. I killed a brown recluse last night in my bathroom. Luckily I saw it before stepping on it and Rosie was trying to get it while I was chasing it with a rolled up magazine.


----------



## Hillary (Aug 12, 2009)

We are in Santa Barbara CA. The Vet didnt seem to know what kind of spider but said that it was on of two things. The spider was either very poisonous or she was highly allergic. They also prescribed antibiotics but I had no idea that this would take so long to heal. I have no experience with spider bite. I think it may be time to go back to the vet. Thank You for the advise.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

California has other types of spiders; but here is what I know about the recluse--it makes a nasty sore with the center frequently turning black and rotting out. My secretary had one and had a lot of fever, pain and finally minor surgery.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

California doesn't have the brown recluse, but we do have black widows. They are abundant where I live in the Antelope Valley.

Here are a couple of links that may help:

http://cecalaveras.ucdavis.edu/brs.htm
http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html
http://hubpages.com/hub/Black-Widow-Spider-Facts

If Chloe is reacting to the Benadryl with agitation then definitely talk to the vet and see what else you can use to give her some relief. One of our goldens was bitten by spider or baby rattler, we don't know which, but the result was that his entire foreleg became necrotic and it was a horror to treat. If Chloe isn't losing any skin/tissue that's a good thing.

I hope she recovers soon! Pepper sends :hug:'s.

Another thought just occured to me...has the wound been tested for MRSA? MRSA can look, and act, like a poisonous spider bite but antibiotics won't heal it up. If Chloe's wound is not healing, you should test her for MRSA.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hilliary, just like children some dogs can have "a reverse reaction" to benedryl. Most people and animals get sleepy, but it can have the reverse effect and act like speed. It happened to my extremely laid back lumbering Cash. He has some sort of bite and the vet said give him benedryl and he went beserk! he started running up and down the stairs jumping on beds and tossing big pillows off the bed and then did it all again. It scared us so we called the vet who told us about the reverse reaction. She told us to take him on a long walk to tire him out. You may want to see if there is some alternative to use instead. 

I really hope it starts to get better. spider bites can be scary but they can also be no big deal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't start jumping on the beds,:wink: but I do get a buzz like from too much caffeine from Benadryl, and can't sleep.


----------



## Hillary (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much guys for all of the great advise! My vet suggested 1/4 of a buffered asprin. This has really helped her irritation. No more Benadryl. The Vet also said that spider bites can take up to 4weeks to heal!


----------

